
With just $7m, this startup is challenging Uber in Australia - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/gocatch-gocar-ridesharing-service-against-uber
======
r2dnb
With just $7m ? I didn't know one could say "with just $7m". Give me $7m and I
can defy Google and Microsoft on a certain vertical any time of the day. This
article is an infommercial.

